# Localisation iPad Wifi aléatoire



## Tournicoti (5 Juin 2014)

Sur l'iPad 4 Wifi (iOS 7.1.1) de mes parents la localisation est bizarre (FAI: Freebox révolution):
- plan trouve la localisation
- localiser l'iPad la trouve aussi
- yahoo weather ne la trouve pas
- safari ne la trouve pas

Comme tout est bien paramétré dans confidentialité/localisation, j'ai essayé de:
- désactiver/réactiver la localisation
- effacer les réglages
- réinitialisé l'iPad

Sans succès. Lors de la réinitialisation de l'iPad, j'ai même testé sans rien installer ni synchroniser et c'est pareil.

Quand bien même ce n'est pas un problème très grave, le souci est que je  fais une hotline par téléphone et que je n'ai pas d'autre appareil chez  eux pour tester.

S'il y avait une panne sur l'iPad ou la Freebox, les applis "localiser l'iPad" ou "plan" ne devraient pas fonctionner.

J'ai pu voir dans certains posts que le souci venaient soit du FAI, soit une panne d'iPad. Mais à ce moment rien ne marche.

Des idées?


----------



## cillab (5 Juin 2014)

bonjour 
te prends pas la téte cela marche une fois sur deux si tu passe chez un autre opérateur c'est cuit en EDGE c'est cuit


----------



## Tournicoti (6 Juin 2014)

Je suis en Wifi, pas en 3G edge.

Je vais essayer de tout désinstaller/réinstaller plutôt qu'une restauration. Ce sera long, mais il faut que j'élimine les causes.


----------



## cillab (6 Juin 2014)

bonjour 
 tes applications doivent marcher en partage de connection avec ton IPHONE
si tu n'a pas d'IPHONE je ne peut rien te dire j'ais un windows il me sert pour regarder l'heure


----------



## Tournicoti (6 Juin 2014)

Bon, il me semblait avoir été clair, je pense que tu plaisantes, mais j'avoue ne pas comprendre la portée de ton humour.

Je suis en wifi sur une Freebox Revolution. Donc pas de partage de connexion avec un téléphone. Juste une box adsl (NRA équipé il y a moins de 6 mois par Free, avec un débit de 17/18Mb/s) qui diffuse dans une maison un wifi n.


----------



## cillab (7 Juin 2014)

bonjour
désoler,mais je ne voyais  pas la chose comme ça
je pense que c'est ta box qui a un probléme
au niveau de la clef code wifi tu a mis celle fournie par frée qui est sur le carton
ou une que tu a crée fait un essais,sinon je pense que c'est ta console qui merde@+


----------



## lineakd (8 Juin 2014)

@tournicoti, as tu essayé un autre réseau wifi?


----------

